
Show HN: A Hacker News demo in NX, with real-time updates and animations - thenewestkid
https://github.com/nx-hacker-news/nx-hacker-news.github.io
======
kup0
Hrm, 84KB NX site vs. 12KB regular site. Is there 72KB worth of
features/improvement? I understand it's just a demo, and that even at 84KB,
that is a relatively small size anyway, I'm just always curious when I see a
site rebuilt in another tool and it balloons in size compared to the original.

Is HN a site that even needs to be an SPA anyway? It's fun as a demo, but
maybe this type of site isn't a prime candidate as a typical SPA use-case?

Either way it's always fun to build something as an example or learning
process, so please don't perceive my comments as having any ill will. Maybe
all-in-all I'm just an old-school HTML/CSS guy that is admittedly having
trouble in this new SPA world (a discussion HN has had ad nauseum, I know)

~~~
thenewestkid
Hi!

Thanks for the comment, I think it's pretty constructive. The site is bigger
because it is a SPA. It loads every static asset on start, compared to the HN
approach which loads only the current page. The NX framework itself is 12kb
zipped and 10kb minzipped.

I agree, that it is not a typical use case, but it is starting to become a
standard thing for new frameworks (like todoMVC). The point is to implement
something that others implement too, to give a fair comparison to users
(code).

~~~
thenewestkid
After a second check: that extra 70kb (on top of the 12kb size of NX) is
mostly from the FireBase and EventListener APIs that I use for real-time
networking.

------
ars
NX is an API for remote X Window System.

It's rather well known by that name. I would suggest a different name. Perhaps
NXF.

~~~
thenewestkid
A lot of people commented about similarly named projects in the recent past
(mainly Nintendo NX). I am considering a rename along with the beta version
coming out soon.

------
skaushik92
Here's this comments page within the app itself:

[https://nx-hacker-news.github.io/story?id=12762530&type=top](https://nx-
hacker-news.github.io/story?id=12762530&type=top)

------
odbol_
A web framework that doesn't work on actual web browsers? What is the point of
that? Supporting older browsers is like half the job.

------
thenewestkid
Hi, is the DNS outage still a problem? Could you please let me know in a
comment if the link is not working for you? Thanks a lot!

~~~
zbuttram
Definitely still a problem here on the US west coast. Also:
[https://www.dynstatus.com/](https://www.dynstatus.com/)

~~~
thenewestkid
Thanks the info and the link!

These are some NX related links in case someone is interested and can't open
GitHub (they might work for you).

The live demo of the app: [https://nx-hacker-news.github.io](https://nx-
hacker-news.github.io), Home page and docs: [http://nx-
framework.com](http://nx-framework.com) or [http://nx-
nxframework.rhcloud.com](http://nx-nxframework.rhcloud.com) (to avoid
CloudFlare)

~~~
throwanem
Baltimore here. Can't resolve either host right now.

ETA: ...that said, looking at the Google results for "nx framework", one has
to wonder about the quality and value of something that's touted with trumped-
up rhetoric like "the best client-side JavaScript framework".

~~~
thenewestkid
Valid point, I did that for SEO and I don't think it had much success
according to the stats. Going to change it now, thanks.

Edit: Changed it to this. 'NX is a small client-side framework built with ES6
and Web Components. It features routing, data-binding and animations among
other things.'

------
treve
Pretty slow compared to the real thing. The NX website is also down :(

~~~
thenewestkid
About the speed: HN provides a real-time API for SPAs like the NX app, but it
is an old fashioned serve-ready-HTML page (a speedy one). I found the API they
provide somewhat slower than the site itself. I think other HN SPA clones also
suffer from this.

About the site: It is working but things are sometimes not working at some
places now because of the DNS attack (pages like GitHub and Twitter are also
up and down today.)

